# I want to BUY once and CRY once



## Blucllrplt (Jan 7, 2018)

Good morning!  Long time lurker, second time poster.

I'm getting more orders for  a product I make and its too much for my worn out Grizzly.  As I'm looking for a machine that will be a lifetime machine  I don't want to spend a little less and have the machine wear out like the Grizzly.  

Been looking for months for a decent used American Iron lathe but since my area does not have much heavy industry all the used ones are badly worn and to get them fixed would cost a lot in time and money, thus my search for a new model.  I also don't have time to drive around and view used lathes that I see advertised in the North and Northeast.

I don't need ultra precise work, but don't want to turn out an inferior product either.  The lathe will mainly be used for facing off short 2", 4", 6", 8" dia. Sch 80 and Sch 120 tubing and then beveling the ends.  I then TIG weld these various short pieces to flanges and elbows to create offsets for use in oil separators.  The pipes are too short for the rig welders to cut out quickly with their bevel machines and I can make the items relatively quickly cutting off the pipe in the bandsaw and facing the joints for welding.  

I've got my choices down to the 1340GT and 1440GT which are the 100% made in Taiwan models and the 1440BV which I'll guess is made in China.  I've bought several Powermatic woodworking tools since they offshored production to China and was very disappointed with the fit and finish for the amount of money I spent.  (I have a USA made 8" Powermatic joiner that is 30 years old, works precisely and the fit, finish and castings are beautiful.  I also have a Powermatic 16" planer that I bought in 2009 and made in China.  Casting quality poor, cheap plastic parts and I've had to re-work the infeed and outfeed tables as they would not align) 

Although I can purchase any of my choices without the rent and food money spent, I don't want to waste dollars that could be used elsewhere if the China made machine was adequate.  

I'd like some owner feedback if possible as to whether or not the Taiwan made units are worth the extra money or if the standard PM lathes will hold up for at least (I hope) 20 years.

Thank you for any advice!!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 7, 2018)

Write Matt at PM, ask his opinion. He's as good as suppliers get, he won't steer you wrong.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 7, 2018)

Any of the lathes you mentioned will work. I have the 1340GT and it performs very well. It is advertised as being able to handle production (daily) use with the hardened and ground gears in the headstock. The 1440GT is advertised the same, but I'm not as familiar with it as I am with my 1340. Do you need that extra inch swing? Are there other features of the 1440GT that you need that the 1340GT doesn't have? I think the answers to these questions may help you decide. Matt will give you the straight scoop on these lathes, and will answer your questions.

The Taiwan machines will probably last longer than the Chinese machines, as the fit, finish, and quality of the castings is a bit higher. My machines will outlast me, which is why I went with them.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 7, 2018)

+1 to what Tom & Bill state. Me personally, if I were purchasing new, would go with the 1440.
I'm enjoying using my Birmingham and as the saying goes, sometimes bigger is better.
You might end up 'growing' into the machine. 
Give Matt a shout. He's good.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2018)

I am curious what wore out on your Grizzly?


----------



## Blucllrplt (Jan 8, 2018)

Called and spoke with Matt today.   My feeling is the 1440gt will best fit my needs; just have to shake loose some extra dollars.  Matt was able to drill down on my application and gave his opinion.  It all came down to to chuck for the larger pieces and the best way to machine them.


----------



## Blucllrplt (Jan 8, 2018)

The spindle bearings were getting noisy, not a lot of slop yet but did not want to have a potential breakdown.  I did replace the original motor early on and haven't had trouble with the replacement I received.

Do you fly the Hawker 800?  Zoomed in but couldn't see the registration clearly.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 8, 2018)

Blucllrplt said:


> Called and spoke with Matt today.   My feeling is the 1440gt will best fit my needs; just have to shake loose some extra dollars.  Matt was able to drill down on my application and gave his opinion.  It all came down to to chuck for the larger pieces and the best way to machine them.



That makes sense. When I saw that you work on 8" diameter pieces I was thinking the only way I could do that would be to grab it from the inside as I only have a 8" 3-jaw chuck on my 1340.


----------



## Blucllrplt (Jan 9, 2018)

Took the plunge this morning and ordered the 1440GT.  More than I wanted to spend but this should do everything I need.  I’ve never been upset with myself purchasing the absolute best product I could afford so looking forward to getting  the lathe setup.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats! Of course we ask that you give us your impressions of the lathe when you get it. Along with lots of pics. 

Now the wait begins...


----------



## Tonyss454 (Jan 17, 2018)

Blucllrplt said:


> Took the plunge this morning and ordered the 1440GT. More than I wanted to spend but this should do everything I need. I’ve never been upset with myself purchasing the absolute best product I could afford so looking forward to getting the lathe setup.


Hi there, I also had the same dilemma as I was looking to upgrade from the old south bend I was running. You WILL NOT be disappointed with the 1440gt. It feels as good as old American iron, better to me in some ways. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 17, 2018)

Blucllrplt said:


> Took the plunge this morning and ordered the 1440GT.  More than I wanted to spend but this should do everything I need.  I’ve never been upset with myself purchasing the absolute best product I could afford so looking forward to getting  the lathe setup.



I guess you found some extra change in the couch, that was a quick.

I'm sure you will be very pleased with your new lathe and nice that you could justify the 1440GT and you have some other members here that have done some nice mods to theirs.

Which model did you order, standard or preferred package and 1 or 3 phase?

Cheers,

David


----------



## Blucllrplt (Jan 18, 2018)

Just found out per the tracking number that the post office delivered to somewhere other than quality machine.  In process now trying to get payment stopped.  I am beyond livid.  I doubt it can be cashed since it was made out to quality machine...will find out tomorrow when my wife goes to the bank.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 18, 2018)

Blucllrplt said:


> Just found out per the tracking number that the post office delivered to somewhere other than quality machine.  In process now trying to get payment stopped.  I am beyond livid.  I doubt it can be cashed since it was made out to quality machine...will find out tomorrow when my wife goes to the bank.



I didn't think the post office handles things more than 25 pounds or so. 
I certainly would not use the PO to deliver something weighing as much as a 14-40.

Unless I failed to grasp what the unspecified 'it' is in the above.


----------



## .LMS. (Jan 18, 2018)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Unless I failed to grasp what the unspecified 'it' is in the above.



His check ?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 18, 2018)

.LMS. said:


> His check ?



Ah, so sorry.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeah who knows what USPS did, delivered to zip 15235 instead of 15205         It will be fine, no one else can cash it, if they forged it and tried the bank can still return the money. (I had it happen once years back)      But the chances of it being delivered to the wrong address and also a criminal is at that address is about 1 in a million I would say, so I wouldnt worry about it. Just a little hassle to deal with.


----------



## Blucllrplt (Jan 18, 2018)

Wasn’t clear, hard to think straight when all you can see is red.  It was a check as Matt offered a discount if I didn’t pay with a credit card.

Talked with the bank this afternoon.  Apparently at our bank, they put a hold on cashier’s checks for 90 days unless the branch manager waives the wait so my wife is going in first thing in the morning to try and get it resolved.   I’ve learned my lesson and will wire the funds next time.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jan 18, 2018)

Im sure if they find out it was delivered to the wrong address they will stop it, it would not make sense if they won't, they would end up losing money.  
 If they need to call us to verify it thats not a problem, I will be around all day.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 19, 2018)

Blucllrplt said:


> The spindle bearings were getting noisy, not a lot of slop yet but did not want to have a potential breakdown.  I did replace the original motor early on and haven't had trouble with the replacement I received.
> 
> Do you fly the Hawker 800?  Zoomed in but couldn't see the registration clearly.




Sorry, I did not get notificaton of new posts on this thread.

Yes, I flew the Hawker for about 15 years.  It was at Netjets.  I think the one in my avatar is N838QS or N833QS.  Neither one is at Netjets anymore because they got rid of all the 800XP Honeywell versions.  I have also since retired due to a medical condition.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 19, 2018)

"I have also since retired due to a medical condition"

That means you have more time to spend with the new toys.


----------



## Blucllrplt (Jan 19, 2018)

Check found its way to Matt this morning.  Bank told my wife it would be a 90 day wait if I needed to stop payment.  Was delivered first to an address that was not even close...go figure.

Learned my lesson and no more bank checks sent thru the post office, will try and wire funds from now on if possible.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 19, 2018)

wrmiller said:


> "I have also since retired due to a medical condition"
> 
> That means you have more time to spend with the new toys.



Very true.  However, now I am always in the search for "money".   But yes, I am fortunate enough that the medical condition is not life threatening and I certainly am enjoying my new toys.... ermmm, tools.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 19, 2018)

I was forced into early retirement because no one wants to hire a 60+ year old engineering manager. The high-tech industry has always been rife with ageism. But no one can 'prove' it. 

So I too am finding myself with much more time on my hands, and significantly less money with which to enjoy said time. I don't think I've been below the poverty line income-wise since I was a teenager. Yikes.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes the post office finally delivered it, but I never knew that about a cashier's check. The bank would not stop payment on it, even though it was delivered to the wrong address the first time.   (But I checked out the envelope, I do not think it was even delivered the first time as it said online, it was not signed for before that I could see, so I think maybe they just scanned it early and showed delivered, but it was not here yet)      
I will have to remember that, Ill advise people not to send a cashiers check anymore. I never knew that.

And hey Bill, I would hire you in a minute haha


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 22, 2018)

While I do like the Steelers and Big Ben, I don't think this old boy could take those winters any more. I don't think my machines would like it either. LOL 

We get below 40 here at night sometimes during the 'winter' and that is just downright cold!


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 23, 2018)

So ...... now that the mess has been sorted out, do you have an anticipated delivery date? And don't forget to post pics.


----------

